# new stage..



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Looks Really clean man:thumbup:


----------



## culater (May 24, 2008)

thats so ****in sick mann


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

saw this at the show. looks good bud


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

ahah wou!!love pics:what:

pretty car!!

what size tyre?no 225/45/17?


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

thanks guys

215/45/17


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

bklnstunt718 said:


> thanks guys
> 
> 215/45/17


look good guy!!


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

What charge pipe is that? Or is it the OEM polished? Car looks great :beer:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

oem polished


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

sick! how did you go about doing that? I'm in the middle of polishing my manifold and I have an extra valve cover I want to chrome too.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

i hand polished my wheels.. and said that id never wanna di it again.. so i had a shop polishe every thing out.. (its not chrome btw)


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

ditto


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

****ing dope dude. What bags/management lines, bla bla bla are u running?

Are you fwd or quattro?


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

lol.
quattro, 
3/8's
mason tech fronts
ah1 in the rear
easy street


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

It's about time you threw some pictures up:thumbup:. Car looked sweet at H20. It was nice meeting you and the others at the TT meet. Wish I had my camera rolling when you threw sparks going over that one bridge.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

that was REAL bad lol !


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Sweet bay!

Steve


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

bklnstunt718 said:


> that was REAL bad lol !


 What scraped? I know it was the rear. but thats all I could tel from my view


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

really hope it was the exhaust..and nothing else.. hehe


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

bklnstunt718 said:


> really hope it was the exhaust..and nothing else.. hehe


 Yeah I saw you peek at it when we were in traffic haha. Here is a ride feight comparison pic
You make my car look like it's riding 4x4


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

When are we gonna see videos?


----------



## ArTTemis (Oct 6, 2009)

NASTI!!!! You NEED to post some videos!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

oh damn I missed this. Looks MINT!


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Neb said:


> oh damn I missed this. Looks MINT!


 It's legit


----------



## schkyl01 (Jun 9, 2009)

looks good. nice pics


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------

